# 6-oxo or tribex for free testosterone



## samat631 (Mar 11, 2005)

what is better at raising free test levels? 6-oxo or tribex or other decent tribulus products?


----------



## redspy (Mar 11, 2005)

Are your age neither of the above supplements will noticably increase free test levels.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2005)

right, if you are under 21 do not using any of those supps.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

He's 22


----------



## N20civicB18 (Mar 30, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> right, if you are under 21 do not using any of those supps.


why not? not even for a PCT?


----------



## redspy (Mar 30, 2005)

With regard to 6-OXO it depends on what the PCT is for.  For strong steroids like M1T you're better off with nolva, if you've been running a mild PH it will be fine.

Personally I don't see any value in Trib, but others will disagree.


----------



## topolo (Mar 30, 2005)

hmmmmmmmm....................Rob


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## simbh (Mar 30, 2005)

Don't buy tribex , it's total bs. I've taken it along with nolva for a pct and it is shit. I didn't feel like it gave me anything . I couldn't get my hands on rob's stuff cuz I was at the last minute . I'm not saying go for anabolix matrix all the way(even though its probably one of the best tribulus suppelements out there) , just dont buy tribex is bullshit .


----------



## N20civicB18 (Mar 31, 2005)

so what would be better for a PCT 6-oxo or Anabolic-Matrix Rx?


----------



## footballmaniac (Apr 1, 2005)

I came across a supplement called Forza-T. I think its from stallones supps. If I remember correctly it combines zma, tribulus, and 6-oxo. I know there are a lot of zma haters here.


----------



## redspy (Apr 1, 2005)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> I know there are a lot of zma haters here.


It's not that people hate it, it just has no science to prove its claim of increasing Test and IGF-1.


----------



## simbh (Apr 1, 2005)

N20civicB18 said:
			
		

> so what would be better for a PCT 6-oxo or Anabolic-Matrix Rx?


The best thing would be 6-oxo and anabolic matrix . 6-oxo is an estrogen blocker and Anabolic matrix is a natural test booster (tribulus based) . Combining the 2 for a post cycle isn't a bad idea if you were running a mild ph/ps . If you were running something like m1t I'd recommend nolva with anabolix matrix . The tribulus isn't necessary for a pct but it isn't a bad idea to help you get over a ph quicker.


----------



## SlimShady (Apr 2, 2005)

Forza-T is good stuff, but it's expensive. It does have 6-oxo, but I like the idea of being able to take each supp separately. Tribex is garbage - the best two trib products on the market are Anabolic Matrix-RX and Nutrex Vitrex. Both work.


----------



## footballmaniac (Apr 2, 2005)

I was wondering would 6-oxo help with fat burning since its blocking estrogen.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2005)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> I came across a supplement called Forza-T. I think its from stallones supps. If I remember correctly it combines zma, tribulus, and 6-oxo. I know there are a lot of zma haters here.



I like Instone products I think they are high quality, however you are definitely paying a price for Stallone's name.

I do love the protein pudding, I am officially hooked!   

As far as Forza T well, you really would be better of buying a bottle of 6-OXO and a bottle of Anabolic-Matrix Rx. 6-OXO is $33 and AMRx is $25, that is $58 for a 3 week cycle. Forza T is $42 and you do not get a sufficient dose of Tribulus, and the ZMA is not really needed, in Anabolic-Matrix Rx you are getting a 750mg dose plus 6 other ingredients.

There is nothing wrong with ZMA but do not expect it to increase your T levels, at most it will enhance sleep.


----------



## topolo (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks rob


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I like Instone products I think they are high quality, however you are definitely paying a price for Stallone's name.
> 
> I do love the protein pudding, I am officially hooked!
> 
> ...



Rob, can this be used as a stand alone cycle in place of PH? And if so, should I use a PCT afterwards?


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 8, 2006)

I was just wondering the same thing Juggernaut


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Rob, can this be used as a stand alone cycle in place of PH? And if so, should I use a PCT afterwards?



yes, stand alone, no PCT, but do not have the expectations of a steroid.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 8, 2006)

of course.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yes, stand alone, no PCT, but do not have the expectations of a steroid.




probably a stupid question but I'm dieting right now-is that okay?


----------



## Tier (Apr 8, 2006)

serm + AI + trib for pct personally.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 8, 2006)

dont know what serm and AI are


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 8, 2006)

ai= aromtaze inhibitor? any particular one?

SERM: stuck on this one.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 9, 2006)

waiting for answer....Rob?

ai= aromtaze inhibitor? any particular one?

SERM: stuck on this one.
Cant be anything that would show in a piss test.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 9, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> waiting for answer....Rob?
> 
> ai= aromtaze inhibitor? any particular one?
> 
> ...


*AI- Designer Supplements, Rebound XT

SERM- Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator (SERM) Compounds that bind with estrogen receptors and exhibit estrogen action in some tissues and anti-estrogen action in other tissues. The ideal SERM would deliver all the benefits of estrogen without the adverse effects. ex: Clomiphene Citrate (Marketed as Clomid or Serophene). Tamoxifen (Marketed as Nolvadex).  

It is not correct that Nolvadex reduces levels of estrogen: rather, it 
blocks estrogen from estrogen receptors and, in those tissues where it 
is an antagonist, causes the receptor to do nothing.*


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 9, 2006)

my federation banned clomid and nolvasex. Any otc suggestions? and why cant i continue to use 6 oxo?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> As far as Forza T well, you really would be better of buying a bottle of 6-OXO and a bottle of Anabolic-Matrix Rx. 6-OXO is $33 and AMRx is $25, that is $58 for a 3 week cycle.



Rob how long should I do the cycle for? 6 weeks?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 9, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Rob how long should I do the cycle for? 6 weeks?


No PCT needed for this stack.  Since it does not involve an AI, you can run the cycle for 6 weeks.  6-OXO for a 6-week cycle will definitely cost you, though.  Better alternatives our there for a Non-PH type stack.  What doses of 6-OXO are you planning on using?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 9, 2006)

300mg for the entire cycle. What are those other alternatives?


----------

